# 3/29



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

For those of you who don't know Ole Reliable is the T-pier went twice after beach failure first round one ground mullet and a real nice trout hit my live pinfish. But yes there is always a but the Second round we get there about 5 people including a boat about 100 yards out to the left of the pier thats bowed up on a big redfish I know because the guys took the boat out and came out to the pier to fish. but when I saw them hook up I put a pinfish off that side hopin to hook a red well one of the guys on the pier has his daughter and I turned to cut some squid and he says look honey a dolphin immediately I turned around ran to my rod and grabbed my pliers as soon as my hand touched the pliers the rod started screamingso he got 75 yards before I cut the line then he rubbed it in did a few jumps and ran on his belly. ended up catching two white trout two croaker and one ground mullet got a good hit on a croaker though don't know what it was.

Hope this helps someone and oh by the way just as it looks we get rid of this muddy water and get a chance to pomp fish and cruise for cobes the rain is headed for us again. Hope ya'll(konz) enjoyed that little story.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, I've never had a dolphin bite a hook. I fish there alot, I enjoyed the story. (Konz will too)


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

I noted that because konz fishes their just as much or more than I do I've fished with him a few times never outfished except for once when he caught 2 black snapper and I caught like 12 .


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

you have never caught 12 black snapper maybe one that was 12ins:moon you suck at fishing you croacker killer you couldnt catch more than 2 white trout andthe bite you so claim was more like your imagination :doh your still the coolest bro in law


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

now wait this is comin from the puffer fish king you should take some lessons from those sushi guys at joe patti's so you could bring something home for food.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

How about some punctuation and grammar lessons??I thought they taught that stuff in school.:doh


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

Not at Workman Middle school maybe other schools do but at Workman their to busy trying to restrain some dumb 15 year old guy that decided to hit a girl because he thought she would like him because of it.

Think about that next time.


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

When are we going to convince your old man to go back offshore and jack up some AJ's? Plus with his ability to lose his cookies we can leave the chum churn at the dock! Anyway we are going grouper digging on sunday, weather permitting, you two are more than welcome to join us.

Ben


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

this boy gets sick in the pass with 1 to 3 he can not handle off shore he is lucky he doesnt get sick wading:sick and he think that aj he caught before was a big thing i thing you need tohook him into a really aj if you know what i mean.o and by the way the puffer fish i caught are the size of jaws :looser and


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

yea right Josh you know good and well those were 4 foot rollers Ben knows I get sick and he knows it's dads fault for giving me the dramamine 15 mins before we left. I'll try to convince him Ben but I doubt it will work.


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

dude you crack me up you need to stick to inshore cause that noise you make :sick is so bad and it make everyone else want to chum but if you get to go you better not choke like one the red fish :doh but i gues were going to panamal this weekend so you better be ready for some great puffer fish:bowdown lol


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Im suprized you guys can understand yourselves....we can't!


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

enif tsuj meht dnatsrednu nac I!

egroeG


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty crazy hooking into flipper. I suspect it happened to me once out on bob sykes. We saw a couple of dolphin and then my reel started screaming like crazy! Only for about 5-10seconds and then it went slack! Never heard a reel scream like that.


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

konz they sure do pull. Funny how only two maybe three people(don't know if George is being sarcastic or not) complain about not being able to understand what I type.

COULD YOU UNDERSTAND THAT?????????????

For what you can't understand thank the Escambia county school system espicially Juanita Edwards and Workman Middle School.


----------



## autigerfan82 (Nov 6, 2007)

I will have to admit watching Chandler puke and reel was one of my all time favorites and yes I know Chandler i did fall out of the boat. 

Murph


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

that was the highlight of that trip you fallin out of the boat tryin to wash your hands and me puking while fightin that aj


----------

